
Feds: TSA Worker Tried to Sabotage Terror Database - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/03/tsa-worker-charged-with-attempted-sabotage/
======
something
i think the real story is "TSA employee allowed system access for two weeks
after termination notice"

that's unadvisable in any context and grossly irresponsible in this one.

